# Kingston, Ontario, Canada?



## Monsteresque

I think I may be the only one here. :um


----------



## MindOverMood

I am.. oh wait, thought it said Kitchener


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

:hide..


----------



## Monsteresque

MindOverMood said:


> I am.. oh wait, thought it said Kitchener


Your avatar or display picture is memorizing.


----------



## Monsteresque

the cheat said:


> :hide..


Does that mean you are? :um Either way I appreciate the response.


----------



## kos

Kingston...hmm doesn't ring a bell.:wink


----------



## Monsteresque

kos said:


> Kingston...hmm doesn't ring a bell.:wink


----------



## Primus

You are not alone in Kingston. :afr


----------



## seafolly

Well...I USED to live there.  2004-2007. Go Gaels.


----------



## MindOverMood

seafolly said:


> Well...I USED to live there.  2004-2007. Go Gaels.


Well get out of here!! You don't now!!!:b

I don't either, but we're not talking about me


----------



## noyadefleur

I live near there!


----------



## Jessie203

^ Ditto...!


----------



## Monsteresque

Primus said:


> You are not alone in Kingston. :afr


... Really?


----------



## Monsteresque

Now that you've all said something I don't know what to say...


----------



## Monsteresque

Well, I guess to start... I am glad to know I am not alone here. Walking around in this city oddly makes me feel more alone than I really am. It would be nice to meet more people from Kingston (or anywhere, really) with social anxiety. I'm happy with talking through this website, otherwise I don't think I would talk at all...


----------



## Monsteresque

Primus said:


> Ah, the loneliness of walking the streets of Kingston, I know that well. Sometimes, I don't want to travel out not so much over the anxiety, but to avoid the feeling of being completely alone, yet surrounded by other human beings.


It's nice you understand but sad that you have to experience the same feelings. My anxiety almost prevents me from going out at all, although, when I am able to force myself to get out I am pushed back in by the realization that even though I may be surrounded by others' I am still alone.

Does this mean you share the same feelings towards Kingston that I do? Or do you think you'd feel that way in many other places as well? I guess I'd feel this way in most places but somehow Kingston seems a little bit extra horrible.


----------



## Monsteresque

Primus said:


> Ah, good question! I'm -not- a fan of Kingston, at all; I hate it. I was moved here from Toronto early in life and never really recovered from it. Lost my friends, was separated from my Dad and thrown into a high school where my sense of self worth never stood a chance.
> 
> Kingston... there's just something about it that's really cold, empty... the people are... weird. I can't really explain it, but I've heard the same from many others I've spoken to who've lived here or visited.
> 
> Perhaps it's the fact I grew up in a big city where people were in tighter quarters and forced to interact and get along better, I dunno. But this town just doesn't nourish the soul, IMHO.
> 
> edit: Maybe it's the mono culture around here. I'm rambling now, but I just don't get that feeling of LIFE from this place, if that makes any sense. Kingston feels stagnant. I mean, I don't blame it for my S.A.D or anything, but it's not the best place to struggle with it.


It sounds very much like what happened to me, though of course I'd be leaving a lot out... Let's just say, when I moved here that's when everything started going downhill. Can I ask how old you are? Would you rather send me a message than speak through this thread? I don't know what would make you more comfortable. I know that I have a difficult time talking even on here...

Cold... and empty... those are perfect words to describe it. I don't think I could have done better myself.

That's exactly how I feel -- I don't blame Kingston for my social anxiety, but it certainly isn't a good place to be having to deal with it. How have you faired with the doctors here? I've had my share of bad experiences with them. Are you currently doing anything to help your social anxiety? And how bad do you think yours is? You don't have to answer any of my questions. I haven't had many relationships, so I'm not really sure what is appropriate to ask or not...


----------



## sonrienteD

Mississauga and Toronto? I live in both lol


----------



## Monsteresque

Primus said:


> Doctors have been a huge letdown. Judgmental, accusatory, impatient, cold; the opposite of what they should be doing with a patient like me. What they instinctively feel they should say and do is irrelevant, what matters is impact it will have on the mentally ill patient's mind. These doctors need to learn to at least fake sympathy/empathy. It only re-enforced my automatic negative thoughts and avoidance behavior. My brain fears doctors will judge me and that's exactly what they've done. Smart. I haven't been to a psychiatrist, however, only GPs. My current GP knows I have SA with strong avoidance, but apparently can't be bothered to open up one of his books on how best to handle such a patient.
> 
> Have you been to a psychiatrist in town? I'd love to know there's someone out there properly trained to handle our type of condition.
> 
> Right now, life is pretty much hell for me (illness in the family, no real support structure, etc). I've made some real progress on my SA, but not enough to be functional. I'd say my SA is about 7 (mostly anticipatory anxiety) on a scale of 1-10, insofar as it binds me and f's up my life.
> 
> Oh, and I'm too old ;\


About the doctors -- you've hit the nail on the head. I wish I could add on to what you've said, but you say everything exactly how I wish I could say it. You wouldn't believe what happened to me with one of my... former... doctors. Oh, and this occurred with an actual psychiatrist too... Basically, he made fun of me to my face and called me names that still bother me to this day. Right afterwards I actually felt like doing harm to myself. I guess that sounds kind of pathetic of me. I can't say why it hurt me so much but it did. I haven't been back to see a doctor since. You'll have to let me know if you ever stumble upon a doctor with the proper skills... and the heart... to help someone with social anxiety.

Based on my last story it seems I've already answered your question. :no I'm sorry to say that I haven't met any doctors that are properly trained to handle social anxiety. I've been to a few therapists and I have only met one that I've actually liked but I haven't been able to get a hold of her for a few months now. In my mind, that fact alone, makes me feel rejected by her... as if she doesn't want to treat me. So, I've given up on her. I know logically that she probably doesn't even know that I've phoned but I still can't help it.

How have you made progress on your social anxiety? Mine is at its peak right now. This is probably my worst year with social anxiety ever. Are you able to work at all? How long have you been living in Kingston?


----------



## Monsteresque

sonrienteD said:


> Mississauga and Toronto? I live in both lol


So does my brother.


----------



## penguin runner

I just found this thread. I just wanted to add I'm also in Kingston for schooling now.
And I'm not sure how much the city made my anxiety worse. I think I like the quieter atmosphere than a big place in Toronto. Visiting my brother there always makes me worse, but that might also be due to not knowing the area much. Where I grew up was about the same size as Kingston and I'd say my situation and anxiety didn't change much at either place. So I'm not sure how bad Kingston is specifically.

I have seen a few GP's about SA and they didn't really do anything helpful. I don't feel like they really knew what meds to give or really what to say. I've also been to a few therapists here that have pretty much laughed at what I told them and to just 'toughen up' which was definitely not cool. So I mean, good help is hard to find. But it was the same for me before.

Although now through school I've been able to see a psychiatrist who has been very helpful. She sort of specializes in SA as well so she really knows what she is talking about, and is super supportive. So I don't think I'd want to move out anytime soon. The only thing that isn't cool is since she works through the school, and I'm going to be gone in a few months, I don't know what to do with myself. With her support I've made a pretty big turn around though, and just hope I can keep it up.

Anyways sorry to ramble on about my time in Kingston now.

Hopefully Monsteresque you can get back in touch with your therapist. They may just be busy or on vacation so unable to have gotten back. The winter months are supposed to be the worst time for depression and such. 

But best of luck to the both of you in finding a psychiatrist or therapist you can trust and work with comfortably!


----------



## Primus

Sorry about the slow reply, family illness and associated chaos. 

Monsteresque: I've made a lot of progress on my SA, now I'm just dealing with the consequences to my life an untreated mental illness has wrought. I found social skills training to be a huge help to me. Learning and practicing (repeatedly) how to talk to people has allowed my brain to receive the feedback it needs that I *am* in control of social situations. That I'm not at the mercy of everyone else.

I've found that once you start practicing the social graces, you suddenly find people are a lot more pleasant and less standoffish towards you.

Penguin: I wouldn't say the actual city of Kingston itself made my anxiety worse (the same hell I went through in school here could have happened anywhere), but it's certainly a depressing, lifeless town (unless you enjoy getting drunk, I guess) compared to where I lived before, IMHO. To each his own.

Man, these docs.. astoundingly crap.

I, too, enjoy a quiet atmosphere, but Kingston's version of this just feels cold and dead to me. One day, I'll be out of here. Yay!


----------



## Monsteresque

Yup, are you sure we don't run in the same crowd (just kidding)? XD Drinking is about all I do here... kinda sad, but honest at least.


----------



## Primus

Monsteresque said:


> Yup, are you sure we don't run in the same crowd (just kidding)? XD Drinking is about all I do here... kinda sad, but honest at least.


 lol. Naw, I only drink tea. :cup


----------



## penguin runner

@Primus: I grew up in Windsor, so Kingston has probably less drinking than there. The entirety of the downtown was bars basically. So I really hated it there. I was never one to go out drinking either so Windsor was pretty bad for me. I don't think I'd want to go back there. At least here the water front by the school is pretty nice, and there is a pretty good mountain biking single tracks out by Collins Bay. 

But it's like I remember someone else saying, you can't leave your head behind regardless of where you move. 

Also speaking of tea drinking, have you been to David's Tea downtown? I was never a big tea drinker but my sister brought me over there and it was quite the eye opener to the sheer number of drinks available.


----------



## bent

wow, I just stumbled upon this thread...I am currently in K-town...it BLOWS. I would say that the downtown is nice but quite small and some aspects of the Queens University area are good but overall its cold and cliquey. The very biggest problem with Kingston though is not Queen's or downtown: both of those are relatively nice areas. The problem is the grotesquely ugly and ridiculoulsy parochial small town sprall outside of those two previously mentioned areas and the correspondingly hicksterish ******** who live there. They sometimes venture down into the nicer parts of kingston or you might have to run into them while shopping at a strip mall in which case you need to be prepared for a dose of ******* abuse. if they identify you as "fancy" or a "snobby spoilt Queen's student" they will likely look for a reason to pick on you. I have even been threatened and feared for my physical safety by these whitebred van/truck driving bags of sh!t. 

that is the worst part of it. some queens students are also frankly made of sh!t but probably no more than most universities where status, competition, and high opinion of oneself is fostered. At least you can steer clear of those kinds of students. But if you're crossing the street and the light turns yellow and just as you get close to the curb and a van turns the driver chooses to honk at you, you know you've just been intentionally intimidated and made to feel threatened (legally, assault) by a kingstonian hick.

anyway, I am here in Kingston with SA so if anyone wants to meet for support or just some social contact please let me know as I am always ready to support our cause and help to create safe space and community.

Btw, I have found that the psychiatrist I saw for a one time verbal assessment was indeed totally ridiculous and suffered from self-delusion about his position and abilities. However, I have seen a physician who is actually not bad. They are somewhat conservative though. That is another aspect of Kingston: less progressive. To kingston's credit, there is a socialist collective in the downtown area but it is dysfunctional as far as I know.

Any other SAers in kingston please contact me.


----------



## penguin runner

I can second bent's proposal to meet for support or social contact.
If any others want to get a little group together that would be nice I think. Anywhere near downtown works for me. And I'd be up for most anything I guess.
Just let me know if anyone has any ideas on when/where to meet up.


----------



## Monsteresque

I'm up for meeting as well. I love the idea of having an SA group in Kingston. Be sure to let me know what the plans are.


----------



## bent

Ok that sounds good. We can pick a day and time and make it an occasion to just know who we are face to face and offer some supportive social exposure for one another. Anywhere downtown in the afternoon or evening would be ok with me. Some places that come to mind are a deli with a seating section on princess called The Rooster (or something like that) and I think there is a Timothy's coffee place near the lake just off princess but I haven't been inside so I don't know what the seating is like. If people feel the need to imbibe to lubricate the meeting then maybe a place like Lone Star or Copper Penny might be better. 

These are just ideas, I am open to suggestions.

Ok that's all for now. I'll keep an eye on this thread and see where it leads


----------



## penguin runner

Downtown, and pretty much any evening works for me as well (and most afternoons). I think the face to face exposure should definitely be good. I've never been to The Rooster but it sounds like as good a place as any to meet.

And it seems like we've got at least 3 people interested. Seems like a good start!


----------



## bent

Ok lets tentatively suggest the Rooster deli sometime at the end of April or beginning of May. That should give us time to sort out details and figure out a time for most who are interested. I look forward to the meet-up!


----------



## seafolly

What you guys described Kingston with sounds an awful lot like how I felt there. I loved Queen's and the students but I don't miss the city one little bit. Locals were definitely cold! And gosh the weather never helped. 

I did find a therapist there was wasn't AMAZING but she was very nice and open to trying CBT with me. I'll try and track down her info for anyone interested.


----------



## Monsteresque

seafolly, that would be great if you could do that for me.  I've been looking for a new therapist for a few months now.


----------



## penguin runner

I think in April would be best for me to have the meet up. I may be in and out of Kingston during early May. 
So next week (week of the 18th) would work best for me or early the week after (week of the 25th)? And again anytime after about 2 pm works for me!


----------



## bent

Ok, who's in for Monday the 18th at 2pm at the Golden Rooster? So far it's Penguin Runner and me. If someone else can make it that will officially be a "group" social exposure


----------



## kos

I'm back in town on the 16th. This seems like a great way to end my long reclusive state. I'm in.


----------



## Monsteresque

Wow, that is... extremely fast... errr.... errr.... I'll try. 

Bent, did you know if anyone else was going to be going? I know we talked earlier, did we not? Will your girlfriend be going? Just wondering.

You can already tell based on my jumbled words I am nervous LOL >.< How will we know who we are? I don't want to walk up to some random stranger thinking it's one of you guys. ><;;;;;


----------



## bent

My gf is also coming


----------



## Monsteresque

Okay, I guess I'll be seeing penguin runner, kos, bent and his gf tomorrow then. ^_^ TTYL guys.


----------



## bent

Great! My gf and I will be waiting in front at 2pm and I'll be wearing a blue coat. See you all there


----------



## penguin runner

Be seeing you all tomorrow then!


----------



## penguin runner

Very good first meeting it seemed today! 
Hopefully will have more over the summer!


----------



## bent

I absolutely agree! The meeting was very enjoyable. It was just four of us and we got to see each other face to face and create a comfortable social environment for the SA afflicted. 

I look forward to the next meeting and welcome anyone else who wants to join up!


----------



## Monsteresque

I'm glad I went! I was so scared and worried about it but it was worth it. You were all so much better than I ever could have imagined - so nice and understanding and not at all judgemental. It was really great meeting all of you  We'll definitely have to do it again sometime.


----------



## MindOverMood

I'm happy it went well for you guys!


----------



## keith654

i to have social anxiety in kingston. we alwaz feel alone until we finally reach out


----------



## keith654

i know i am late finding this thread. i tried battling it on my own or years and it only got worse. i finally decided this was the year to say screw it and take real steps towards fixing it making connectons and hopefull finally making friends


----------



## Monsteresque

Keith - Better late than never.  I'm proud of you for taking that step forward. I know how hard it is because this is the year I finally started working towards improving my social anxiety as well. I hope we'll see you at our next meeting.  You can also feel free to add me on MSN. I find it is much easier to get into contact with others' living here if it's through there.

[email protected]


----------



## keith654

thank you i did add you


----------



## Monsteresque

I added a poll.  I figured it might be an easier way to figure out when the best time for a meeting would be as well as perhaps what we would like to do next time. I know that I have a hard time expressing my own ideas and opinions so thought just in case anyone else has the same problem this would be a solution. Suggestions are definitely welcomed.


----------



## bent

I can meet again sometime in May.


----------



## Monsteresque

I think May will work for me too. Who else is in? Any ideas on what we would like to do this time? I'm all ears.


----------



## penguin runner

I will be in and out of Kingston for most of May, but hopefully I'll be able to make it up for the meeting. I just wouldn't count on it now. 
If I can't make it in May then hopefully this becomes a monthly meet up and I'll see you guys in June.


----------



## Monsteresque

penguin runner, you and I are on the same page. 

I was hoping we could make it a monthly get together. I think it would just be too difficult to make sure EVERYONE can meet up on the same day. It just won't happen every month. So I hope that nobody minds if I take some initiative and set a date. Is mid-month, every month okay for everyone? We could go for the 18th like we did for our first meeting. Like I said, I know that we won't always be able to show up but I'd rather just plan it and see what happens. 

Any thoughts? Suggestions? Ideas on what we'd like to do? Bent, I know you suggested poker. I think that could be fun... if someone would be willing to teach me how to play LOL Well, get back to me when you can everyone. I look forward to our next get together.  

Do we have any suggestions on what we would like to do?


----------



## penguin runner

I think bringing cards into the situation is a good idea. Then the down times won't be thought of as awkward by us as we'll be busy strategizing. 
Now just to pick the best card game and place to play. 
The rooster place was nice. Not sure they'd like gambling there so we may need a new place.

Or we could play other cardgames like EUCHRE (which I hear from myself a lot that it can be an awesome game), Janitor/*******, or any game I don't know.

If anyone wants to set a definitive date, or supports monsteresques motion of making the get together on the 18th. That should be good. Like I said, getting into kingston will be unlikely this month for me. But just some communication to get it going.


----------



## Monsteresque

Phew! Sorry about the delay. I seem to be much busier this month and last than I would have even thought possible. I have been trying to get out much more but it does not seem to be getting any easier. 

I don't know what to suggest as for another meeting, but how is everyone else doing? I am certainly curious to hear how you have all been...


----------



## penguin runner

Glad to hear you are at least busy. Keeping busy can be a good distraction. And as long as it's not getting harder to be around people that's probably a good thing. Keep going out, endure the anxiety and eventually it should lessen. It takes time and practice.

I'm doing okay. Lots of ups and downs. In May I went out at least once a week which was good. June has been a bit less good for now. Decided I'm dropping out of my Master's program and going into Vet school at Guelph. Queen's was not doing anything good for me. Looking forward to the change of pace. 

I will be back up the week of July 4th if anyone wanted to meet up. That will probably be my last full week in Kingston.


----------



## Wistful

I live in Kingston too


----------



## penguin runner

I'll be back in Kingston next week if anyone wants to set up another meet up sometime then.

And welcome Wistful! The people on here from Kingston are all really nice (as are most others).


----------



## Wistful

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Stuff

Not sure if anyone comes here anymore but I just kind of stumbled along this thread because I just moved to Kingston to attend grad school for the year and am feeling more alone than ever. 

I've known that I had SA for a long time now but I always figured it was a phase, but now that I am here in a town all alone not knowing anyone it just makes the feeling of having SA that much worst especially being in a school setting and seeing everyone interact and make friends like its so easy. I'm new to the town but all I do is just sit in the library or sit in my room and work b/c my social life is nonexistent. Sorry for my poor grammar and run on sentences! 

I would just really like to meet people who are on the same boat as me because its hard to find others who understand how it feels like to have SA.


----------



## Monsteresque

Hello, since I subscribed to this thread I was notified of a new response. I'm sorry for what you've been going through, but I am also glad that you have posted. I always like meeting others battling SA. Pretty cool that you're actually the same age as I am... it might be interesting to talk some more and see what else we have in common. I hope I don't sound too strange. I do get some anxiety even responding online so I find my sentences don't sound very natural. Anyways, feel free to contact me. You can add me to MSN if you have it, mine is: [email protected]. I have found it's much easier to respond through there. I have met a few others in Kingston, Ontario with SA. I really look forward to hearing from you again!


----------



## bent

Welcome Stuff 

I think we have all been busy but if there is another meet up you are definitely invited. I am also doing grad here so feel free to pm me about any difficulties you encounter with the anxiety.


----------



## kooshi

I live in K-W


----------



## MindOverMood

kooshi said:


> I live in K-W


Pretty far from Kingston, don't you think


----------



## kooshi

I guess so XD let's do a kw meetup!


----------



## TomDep

Hi There,

I am a Master's student at Queen's University, and I am doing research on individuals who live with social anxiety. I hope I am not intruding on your forum, but I am looking to recruit individuals who suffer from social anxiety to participate. Below is a little information about the study:

Are you anxious in social situations?
Do you go out of your way to avoid social situations?

Participate in a study at Queen's University looking at how mood and social anxiety affects people's understanding of others' thoughts and feelings! The study involves completing 3 tasks and filling out 3 questionnaires. You would also do an interview that will ask about your mood and how comfortable you feel in social situations. All information that is collected is completely confidential.

The study takes approximately 2 hours, and compensation is $20.
Age range: 18-38
Please respond by email to [email protected] . Thanks very much.

Dustin Washburn
Queen's University
613-544-4862


----------



## Lenniss

a


----------



## Lenniss

ats tdfgqweqqvgtevg3544444645y75e7456z


----------



## Monsteresque

Oh, shoot. I totally would have participated in that study had I known about it sooner. Sorry I couldn't have been any help! 

--- 

As for why I am posting now... I think this group needs to get back up and running! Is anyone still active on here?


----------



## Canadiangirl4

Hello,
Anyone still around in Kingston or are there any meetings? I really could use being around people who suffer from SA.


----------



## Monsteresque

I seem to be the only one who has posted thus far, Canadiangirl, but I'm hoping others will see that this thread is still active and that there are still people interested in having group meetings. Glad to hear from you!


----------



## RadiguetVyram

I too am trapped in Kingston (not rich enough to enjoy this place, too socially anxious to steal a car), have been for many years now, came as a student, dropped out, remained as a townie, current frequenter of my living room.

Anybody else notice the gross incompetence of the Psychological Medicine community here? I've begged for help for 13 years only to get sent to the Psychosis screening at HDH and the Addictions program, neither of which are Social Anxiety, and neither of which apply to me.

Unless I'm Psychotically making up my Social Anxiety, and addicted to.. having.. social anxiety?

(Incidentally Kingstonian SA sufferers, I hear Providence Care has an excellent mood disorder/anxiety program staffed with ACTUAL.QUALIFIED.DOCTORS. but the waiting list.. still better than Hotel Dieu! Amirite folks?)


----------



## Monsteresque

The same happened to me actually! Sent for the psychosis screening at HDH, and had HORRIBLE treatment from the psychiatrist there.

I actually got into the Providence Care mood disorder program. I didn't have the guts to go in person so I participated in the online program. From what I understand those programs are more for those dealing with personality/mood disorders (I have BPD). I'm not sure how the anxiety programs there are because they said they didn't have any that would help me with my social anxiety. They got me a referral to a pretty great psychologist though! So, that was helpful. I got a very in depth psychological analysis though, which was very interesting. They were a lot more kind there and tried their best to do what they could to help me. Through the psychologist I met through them I have overcome a few obstacles (taking the bus, mainly), and I have a referral for an anxiety group. Pretty scary, but it will be good for me. The waiting list can be anywhere from 3-6 months I hear, and I'm not sure if it is for social anxiety or not. I assume it's more for generalized anxiety... but it's something. 

Sorry to hear that you're also stuck here in Kingston. I came here when I started high school (yeaaars ago), and haven't been able to leave yet (sigh). 

Anyway, it's good to hear from someone new! Or heck, anyone at all...


----------



## bcunnin8

Hi, 
I am living in Kingston right now. Looking for some people to meet up with and chat about social anxiety, of course. 

I have recovered significantly since my undergrad years with anxiety and depression, and one of the biggest reasons was discussing these issues with other people. 

I would love to meet up with anyone who is willing this summer.

I will be in town and my availability is pretty wide open since I will be studying on Queen's campus for most of it!

Eventually I would like to book a room somewhere and see if we could make this a weekly, informal but somewhat structured meeting, but I would like to get an idea of the level of interest for something like this in Kingston. 

Anyway, hope to hear from some people soon.

Brent


----------



## Monsteresque

Hi Brent! I've been waiting a long time for a response! Lol, so I'm not sure how much of a demand for this type of thing there is. I am all for it though! (typing from my cell phone, please forgive me)


----------



## bcunnin8

Hmm ok well if you would like to meet, I'm on Queen's campus usually from 8-4. There are plenty of places to meet. Or we could meet for coffee somewhere, its up to you. Let me know.


----------



## Monsteresque

Sounds good to me. 

I'll send you a message. 

(Sorry about responding a little slow - I don't always seem to get notifications when someone responds on this site :|)


----------



## MindOverMood

Monsteresque said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I'll send you a message.
> 
> (Sorry about responding a little slow - I don't always seem to get notifications when someone responds on this site :|)


Go to My Account>Edit Options>scroll down to the Quote Notification section and choose one.

You might want to check some of the other options in the Private Messaging section as well.


----------



## bcunnin8

MindOverMood said:


> Go to My Account>Edit Options>scroll down to the Quote Notification section and choose one.
> 
> You might want to check some of the other options in the Private Messaging section as well.


Hello MindOverMood, 
What do you think about getting a group together at Queen's university? I may start an unofficial and totally unformal anxiety group and hold it once a week. Would you be interested?

Brent


----------



## bcunnin8

INformal


----------



## MindOverMood

bcunnin8 said:


> Hello MindOverMood,
> What do you think about getting a group together at Queen's university? I may start an unofficial and totally unformal anxiety group and hold it once a week. Would you be interested?
> 
> Brent


Even though this will be my sixth post in this thread, I don't even live close to Kingston:blank


----------



## seafolly

Have you guys heard of Unleash the Noise? Just curious.


----------



## Monsteresque

seafolly, I haven't heard of it. What is it?


----------



## bcunnin8

Yes Unleash the Noise sounds like a fantastic learning experience. It's a Canada wide Student led mental health innovation summit. I think it takes place on a weekend sometime. They basically get a bunch of smart, passionate people together and try to come up with ways to raise public awareness and understanding of mental health


----------



## bcunnin8

I thought I would update anyone who visits this site of my progress with starting a social anxiety meeting group. I have a meeting set up on July 31, 2014 with mental health services at Queen's. Not sure what will come of this meeting but I have told them my goal is to set something up on campus that would be open access to anyone in Kingston. It will be informal, once a week meeting to discuss anything social anxiety related (or not), with no pressure to speak against your will. Just throwing that out there. Please let me know by private messaging me or posting on here if you would be interested in this !!!


----------



## bcunnin8

Doesn't seem like there is much activity in this group. Anyway, starting an official anxiety group has taken a little longer than I thought. I have a meeting coming with someone from CMHA that has run an anxiety group in Kingston in the past. I'm hoping that he will be interested in setting up an open peer-support group once a week or once every other week. Please let me know if you think this is something you would attend! 

Brent


----------



## Mercedes C

Hey! I just recently moved to Kingston, I'd be down for getting a group together. Is any one still active on this thread?


----------



## bcunnin8

Hey Mercedes, 
I haven't seen much activity in the last little while as you can see from my string of unanswered comments! I am willing to meet up with you if you're interested. I'm usually free after 5 on weekdays. Let me know if you want to get together this week, 

Brent


----------



## batta

i'm also new to Kingston and i don't feel happy about moving in here, i would love to attend any upcoming meet up,i'm also welling to meet any person who want to meet and speak about social anxiety.


----------



## Mercedes C

Well we can arrange something! When are you two free?


----------



## bcunnin8

Woohhoo responses! I am available this Saturday and Sunday, and weekdays after 5:00.


----------



## Mercedes C

Hi! It's hard to co-ordinate things on a message board! Are you guys available any day the week following Thanksgiving?


----------



## bcunnin8

Yep.. I should be good any day that week in the evening except for Thursday until 7:30, but can meet after that.. I'd prefer somewhere close to downtown to meet like a pub or coffee shop, since I live pretty close to that area. I'm also on Queen's campus a lot and there are a ton of places to meet up there. Just to get the ball rolling here are some places I can think of off the top of my head: 

- Coffeeco (Princess St.)
- The Sleepless Goat (Princess St.)
- Starbucks (Division and Johnson)
- The Grad Club (Barrie St.)

How does one of these places sound for Tuesday night (October 14)?


----------



## Monsteresque

Hi all, sorry for my inactivity as of late. I suppose I've felt rather like isolating myself, though not quite sure why (and certainly not good for helping to minimize my social anxiety!). Anyways, if a meeting is still on the horizon, I'd be free to join, granted, if it is an open invitation. I am free pretty much everyday (I make my own schedules, though with that, I tend to procrastinate until I have to complete everything all in one sitting >.>;. Oh, and I know another person who would be willing to join as well, again, provided everyone is comfortable with that.


----------



## bcunnin8

Ok so Monteresque, I will take that as you are in for Tuesday night at 7:00 next week.. And I understand the procrastination thing, especially when it comes to meeting a bunch of strangers.. But I really hope you and your friend come out.. You'll be in good company because I don't think you'll find a less judgemental group in the world!


----------



## Monsteresque

Thanks!

As for the location, I don't really mind any of the places you've suggested. I will let my friend know and see if he is still interested.


----------



## Mercedes C

Tuesday is good for me as well! I'm close to down town so any of those places work.


----------



## Monsteresque

Where is the Coffeeco? Just curious. I think I know where it is but not quite sure.


----------



## Mercedes C

So I'm not sure what the consensus was on tomorrow evening - but I won't be able to make, as I'm having some trouble getting back to town after leaving for Thanksgiving :|.... Any other day work?


----------



## Monsteresque

I have a fairly flexible schedule, so any day works for me really. 

(Hope you had a great Thanksgiving!)


----------



## bcunnin8

Coffee Co is at 322 King St E. I am going to head there tonight (Tuesday) for 7:00. Mercedes, I know you cannot make it, however I'm totally fine with meeting up again this week when you are free. I am working from home this week so my schedule is also very flexible. For anyone who does plan on coming tonight, please reply to this post. As of right now, the meeting is still on. I will be wearing a white backwards hat, most likely sitting with a Mac laptop! Hope to see some people out tonight. 

Brent


----------



## bcunnin8

Hmm, since no one has replied, I will go to Coffee Co and sit there until about 7:20. If no one shows up, then I'm heading home to watch the Leafs game!

Brent


----------



## Mercedes C

I hope the meeting tonight turned out! If you guys are still up for meeting later this week, hows Thursday?


----------



## bcunnin8

The meeting was a no-go. I'm alright with Thursday night at 7:00. But maybe a pub would be a better, CoffeeCo is pretty small. How about the Grizzly Grill? Any preference?

Brent


----------



## Mercedes C

Thursday at the grizzly grill for 7:00 works for me!


----------



## bcunnin8

Great. Anyone else ok with this time and place?


----------



## Monsteresque

My friend and I can try to make it tonight, though not a sure thing as we live a fair distance away. I'll try to scrounge up some bus money. 

What will you all be wearing? Or how will we know who we are meeting? Let me know! Oh, and will we be meeting outside the Grizzly, or? Thanks guys.


----------



## bcunnin8

I can probably pick you guys up.. Message me where you live or where you'd want me to get you if you don't feel comfortable putting that information on this thread..


----------



## Monsteresque

Thanks! I'm just waiting to hear back from him now and I'll let you know.


----------



## Monsteresque

Sorry, it's a little short notice for him and I would feel much safer if he came with me, so I think we'll catch the next one.


----------



## Mercedes C

So are we still on or should we reschedule ??


----------



## Mercedes C

Maybe we should try to reschedule for a time when we can all go?


----------



## Monsteresque

I don't know if you two are both still meeting today, but either way, Tuesday is a good day for us, if you two would be interested in that as well. Just something to think about. )


----------



## Mercedes C

I don't know if we are still meeting either! Brent, I also don't know who to look for if I go!


----------



## bcunnin8

Hi, yes I can still meet there tonight.. Sorry just got back from dinner, I'm heading there now.. I'll be wearing a red v-neck shirt, jeans, and birkenstocks..


----------



## bcunnin8

I will be standing at the entrance until about 7:30 .. Mercedes, let me know if your unable to make it tonight ..


----------



## Mercedes C

Oh my gosh I am so sorry... I assumed it was off since It was getting close to seven (and it takes me about 20 min to get there so I definitely wouldn't have made it on time). I am really sorry - I'm going to private message you my number so we can arrange this better next time.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

Just some thoughts:
-The first time we meet might be best not at a bar as any recovering alcoholics just won't go and it's less safe with people who we don't know.
-We want a public place yet not too crowded.
-Deciding the day of isn't so great for us. Planning it for a couple days ahead of time is a better bet.

What about we meet on this Tuesday sometime at a Tim's somewhere? I look forward to meeting all of you!!!


----------



## bcunnin8

Mercedes, no worries! 

That's a good point about the bar that I didn't consider. I'm fine meeting wherever but if my math is correct we will need seating for 5 people. Still if you want to meet at Tim's I'm sure we can make that work.. And Tuesday is good for me


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

Those double tables at Tim's are eight chairs together so I'd think it'd work, yet, I was just suggesting Tim's because it can be less crowded than other places and not be a problem for anyone. I would think that if we didn't have the place and time set a couple days in advance before hand some of us likely wouldn't go. I look forward to meeting you all on Tuesday and I want everyone to be able to feel as safe and comfortable as possible.


----------



## Mercedes C

So which Tims and at what time on Tuesday? I am free before 3 and after 7


----------



## Monsteresque

How does the Tim's at 681 Princess St sound? 

We also need to figure out how we will recognize one another.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

That's the Tim's near the Kingston Center, by Hervey's, and near Scotia Bank. Sounds like a good enough spot to me! I don't think there should be a problem with sitting together, crowds (depending on the time), or anything else like that. Sounds good! We need to pick a time we all can do. Can anyone not do either before three or after seven? It'd be safer if we do it in daylight but it's more important that everyone can come.

Um, does anyone have anything that will stand out? I for one wouldn't want to walk up to random people asking if they're with us so if it could be obvious that would be nice.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

I don't want to impress a time on anyone, although nobody else has discussed it yet and I know if we decide the day before some people likely won't come. Most important is whatever time we pick is a time that everyone can come; every single one of us are important and deserve to be there. Second most important is that it's a time people are comfortable with. For me, I'd think daylight would be safest and it's getting darker earlier yet that's just another non crucial detail. I don't know about people's schedules so I can't just assume everyone is clear for say one pm (since that would be before three for Mercedes and still light) so we'll have to wait and hear from others and if there are times they can't do. I hope everything works out for Tuesday for everyone alright! It wouldn't be fair for anyone to miss out.


----------



## bcunnin8

I've created a Doodle Poll to figure out what times everyone is available for next week. Please take the time to fill this out. Just click on the link. I'll go over it and choose a time that everyone is available and then we can meet at the Tim Horton's on at 681 Princess Street. http://doodle.com/r7wbynr6kh5uxxps

Thanks


----------



## Monsteresque

Does this mean we are meeting at 1pm tomorrow then? How will we recognize one another?


----------



## Mercedes C

Ill be there for one... Not sure of how to recognize each other though, I haven't picked out my clothing for tomorrow yet haha


----------



## Monsteresque

Okay - I will be there as well. 

Maybe I will wear my blue hoodie, though I am not sure yet. 

Looking forward to seeing you there! And hopefully everyone else too!


----------



## bcunnin8

K this is short notice but I will be there pretty much right at 1. I'm wearing pretty much all black with a t-shirt of my friends band "Ivory Hours" with a picture of an elephant on it.. I can guarantee no one else would be wearing that shirt! 

See you there 

Brent


----------



## bcunnin8

Wow great meeting today! I'm so glad we finally got this going and I could put a face to all your chat forum (and real) names. Looking forward to the next meeting Tuesday at 1:00. Anyone else who wants to join is more than welcome.. 

Brent


----------



## bcunnin8

Oh and I did want to clarify a point that I made about paradoxical thinking. The example I gave was my face blushing and going red and I told you that, address this, often I would let this happen and in fact actually try to make it as red as possible. The reason, I think, that this worked so well for me is because the more you try to fight feelings of anxiety and the physiological affects, the worse it becomes. You spend an enormous amount of energy trying to fight these feelings. Turning the tables, so to speak, and doing the opposite (ie, paradoxically thinking about the situation) which was ALLOWING my face to go red, actually took much less energy (although it was definitely not easy to do at first). So I actually felt less "drained" after these situations.


----------



## Monsteresque

I wanted to say that is sort of like what my psychologist had me doing for awhile. Since I am afraid to have attention placed on me she suggested doing things to purposely have people pay attention to me, such as, dropping something when everything is really quiet, or wearing something silly. I actually dyed my hair bright, bright blue a few months ago for that reason (and because I like blue). I was also afraid of using my debit card in case I put in the wrong pin number (heh) so she had me purposely put the wrong pin number in. So I know that this actually works! (I'm not afraid of that anymore).


----------



## Monsteresque

Easier said than done though, that's for sure.


----------



## Mercedes C

Great meeting you guys! See you on Tuesday


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

Meeting you two was like an early birthday present for me and I'm grateful it went so well! People are what matters rather than money or things and good company can make anything wonderful. (Yeah, I know the irony, lol.) So thanks for that! I look forward to getting to know both of you better. =)


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

I look forward to seeing each of you today! =) I hope everyone's well.


----------



## bcunnin8

Hey everyone ... So I did end up getting that job starting next week so i likely will not be able to do 1:00 anymore ... Ill put up another doodle poll later on this week when I find out what my hours are .. 

Ps. To anyone who may be reading this message and would like to take part in weekly meetings, you are more than welcome to join! 

Brent


----------



## Monsteresque

Okey dokey. B)


----------



## bcunnin8

I think the only day that is going to work for everyone is on Sunday.. I've made a doodle poll with my availability on Sunday.. Fill it out and we'll see if we can get a time that everyone is comfortable with. Thanks!

http://doodle.com/bpa9thtgdwtgcf7g
Brent


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

So far it is looking that two is the best time, yet, we can't decide for sure till we hear from one more.


----------



## Monsteresque

I don't think I'm going to be able to make it, but I'm not sure what time was scheduled for today anyway.

As for our next meeting, does *two on Sunday, November 16* work for everyone?

Maybe we could have specific topics outlined that we would like to discuss? I don't know.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

Two works well enough for me as long as it does for everyone else. =) Preplaned topics can work. Anyone can choose what they'd like to talk about. If on the day of someone wants to bring up something extra I'm alright with that as well.


----------



## bcunnin8

Yep 2:00 is fine for me as well for next Sunday. I actually called CMHA Kingston and they have kindly offered a meeting room for us to use on Sundays equipped with a whiteboard and stuff like that. This would be a little more private than Tim Horton's (and not as cold, I hope). I might be able to convince them to advertise the group on their website and we may be able to reach out to more people with SA in Kingston. But anyway, what do you guys think about this? The address is 400 Elliot Ave, Rockcliffe plaza, unit 3. It is a 30 minute walk or 16 minute bus ride from the Tim's we were meeting at.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

That doesn't seem to be a location Monsteresque and I can get to very easily. According to the map it looks to be twice the distance for us to walk to; plus through an unknown area for us. Sunday buses aren't relyable and chances are we wouldn't be able to push ourselves through that level of anxiety each week anyway. As it stands, I think we should keep with Tim's which we all are able to do. I know we deeply appreciate the effort you've put into this and I think it's great that you were able to. I don't know where Mercedes stands with all of this although. Whatever we do all of us have to be good with it of course.


----------



## Monsteresque

Would be about an hour long walk - and a 35 minute bus ride from our location. 

It sounds like a nice idea to have our own room, though it's so far from here!


----------



## memmm

Kingston SA...
Today is November 16, its almostbnoon, and I wonder if you are meeting todaybatbTims on Princess...at 1pm? I could almost make it! Of course i am thinking that means getting out of bed...hmmm...I've just joined (I think) FindnthatbKingston adds to my sadness. And.would actually want to meet - today even. 
We.shall.see if this message actually appears...and.generates a response.
Thanks (if not today, next time for sure!)


----------



## Monsteresque

memmm said:


> Kingston SA...
> Today is November 16, its almostbnoon, and I wonder if you are meeting todaybatbTims on Princess...at 1pm? I could almost make it! Of course i am thinking that means getting out of bed...hmmm...I've just joined (I think) FindnthatbKingston adds to my sadness. And.would actually want to meet - today even.
> We.shall.see if this message actually appears...and.generates a response.
> Thanks (if not today, next time for sure!)


It doesn't look as though we are all on the same page for today's meeting, so it is looking as though it will be postponed until next week. It's great to hear from you and we always welcome new members. :clap


----------



## Monsteresque

As for the next meeting, I suggest we meet at the Tim Hortons at 2 pm on Sunday, the 23rd. We can discuss the potential changes in location at the meeting, if need be, but as for now, I think it is a good idea to have a solid date, time, and location in mind. dontjudgemeonthisnameplz, and I, will be there, rain or shine. If you have any questions don't hesitate to send me a message.


----------



## bcunnin8

Ok I will be there at 2:00 PM at Tim Horton's! 

Also, I would like to pass on a book recommendation. In my recent trip to Chapters, I came across a book called "My Age of Anxiety" by Scott Stossel. I couldn't put this book down. He speaks about his own struggles with SEVERE anxiety including social anxiety and his quest to understand and reduce it. 

Reading this, I was amazed and inspired by his passion and perserverance. He basically "came out" to his friends, colleagues and family, who generally had no idea what he was going through because (of course, like most of us do) he went to extreme measures to hide the anxiety. I was also dumbfounded by how he released this book knowing full well that there would be a nationwide book tour that saw him doing radio/television interviews and public speaking events (which he is in the middle of right now and it is fascinating to watch), the exact things that cause him overwhelming anxiety. 

Anyway, I'll bring it to the next meeting. Hopefully everyone can make it out.


----------



## Monsteresque

Due to some unforeseen issue, I will have to cancel for tomorrow. I'd really like to attend, though it just doesn't seem realistic for me.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

If Monsteresque could do it this time she would; so this is a one time thing she can't control. Sorry about that guys. I guess it'll have to be next week. lol I suppose there are just some things you can't expect that happen. Don't be discouraged, this shouldn't happen again. Barring unseen forces, at this point is there any reason anyone can't make next Sunday at two? I've been personally looking forward to this meeting and I can't wait for it to happen, lol. I know the last few weeks various members were unable to come but this isn't going to be the norm and we WILL see each other soon. Everyone good?


----------



## bcunnin8

That's ok, these things happen. Next Sunday at 2:00 should work for me. Hopefully everyone can make it out.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

That they do. I certainly hope everyone is able to make it that day too! I don't foresee anything getting in the way again, lol; yet, it's only the unforeseeable that gets in the way anyway. Hopefully we won't have any more problems, lol. See you guys this week!


----------



## Jago24

Hey everyone! I'm new here I would possibly like to attend a gathering in the sometime near future. I'm located in Belleville not to far from Kingston.


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

A pleasure to meet you! You're more than welcome to come; it'd be nice to have you.


----------



## bcunnin8

Hey.. I will be sitting at the Tim Horton's on 681 Princess Street today at 2:00.. To the new members commenting on this thread: I will be sitting at the back with a backwards white hat and a Queen's hoody and my name is Brent.. It would be great if you guys can come to this meeting.. In the past it has been a pretty informal chat but everyone is friendly and there is no pressure to speak if you don't want to.. 

To the original members: I hope you guys can make it too!


----------



## bcunnin8

bcunnin8 said:


> Hey.. I will be sitting at the Tim Horton's on 681 Princess Street today at 2:00.. To the new members commenting on this thread: I will be sitting at the back with a backwards white hat and a Queen's hoody and my name is Brent.. It would be great if you guys can come to this meeting.. In the past it has been a pretty informal chat but everyone is friendly and there is no pressure to speak if you don't want to..
> 
> To the original members: I hope you guys can make it too!


This was way too short notice, I realize. That was my fault, I will try make these announcements a little earlier on in the week. But I will still be there today at 2:00 to have a coffee if anyone is still interested in meeting at that time!

That being said, I'm available to meet tomorrow (Monday Nov. 30) from 9:00AM-1:00 or Wednesday (Dec. 3) 9:00AM-3:00PM.

I've made up a doodle poll to find out everyone's availability on this Monday, Wednesday and next Sunday. Fill it out when you have a chance and hopefully we can find a good time when everyone can make it.


----------



## bcunnin8

bcunnin8 said:


> This was way too short notice, I realize. That was my fault, I will try make these announcements a little earlier on in the week. But I will still be there today at 2:00 to have a coffee if anyone is still interested in meeting at that time!
> 
> That being said, I'm available to meet tomorrow (Monday Nov. 30) from 9:00AM-1:00 or Wednesday (Dec. 3) 9:00AM-3:00PM.
> 
> I've made up a doodle poll to find out everyone's availability on this Monday, Wednesday and next Sunday. Fill it out when you have a chance and hopefully we can find a good time when everyone can make it.


Of course I forgot to provide the link! I was wondering why no one was responding to it haha, sorry. But I'm good to meet this Sunday at 2:00.


----------



## bcunnin8

I will be at Tim Horton's on 681 Princess Street at 2:00 .. Hopefully everyone can make it out!

Brent


----------



## bcunnin8

Hey everyone, 
Mercedes D and I had a great conversation last week! It was too bad that more of you guys couldn't make it. 

I'll be going to Tim Horton's this Sunday (Dec. 14) at 2:00 again. I'll be sitting towards the back with a Queen's sweater on. Sorry for not posting this earlier. Hopefully you can make it if you want to sit with a coffee and have an informal chat about social anxiety, or whatever is on your mind. Thanks, 

Brent


----------



## bcunnin8

Hey,

Hope the holidays went well. I've made a poll here to see what time next Sunday Jan. 4, 2015 everyone is available. Just click on the link here, fill in your name (can just use your username here if you want), and select times that you are free. Hopefully you all get a chance to fill this out by the end of this week.

http://doodle.com/uucaicr9r22caagn


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

Our usual two PM time works for me, everyday. With a different semester, was it suggested that another day would work better or shall we just stick to that?


----------



## bcunnin8

2:00 sounds good to me .. See you there.


----------



## bcunnin8

Hey, is anyone up for meeting this Sunday?


----------



## bcunnin8

Can people please comment here regarding whether they can make it to the meeting this Sunday January 25 at 12:00 PM... Thanks.


----------



## bcunnin8

Also, if you are new to this forum and in the Kingston area, you can also come to these meetings.. They are very informal and we welcome anyone looking to talk about SA (or anything really) and improve their lives in some way by getting slightly outside of their comfort zone.. It's a friendly atmosphere with no pressure to speak if you don't want to .. We are all there to help one another.. Just post here or private message me for more details.. 

Brent


----------



## ShawnGod

I live near Kingston, currently attending group therapy every day at KGH.


----------



## bcunnin8

That's great. If you're up for it, feel free to come to the next meeting at 12:00 this Sunday (Feb. 8) at the Tim Horton's at 681 Princess Street. We usually just gather towards the back at a table and I am usually wearing a gray Queen's hoody. Hope to you see you there.


----------



## bcunnin8

Wow this is incredibly short notice.. Sorry ShawnGod if you ended up going to Tim Horton's today.. Due to unavailability of the majority of the group, we've postponed the meeting today for an undisclosed length of time (hopefully we can get something going during the week sometime).. I'll keep you posted on that 

Brent


----------



## bcunnin8

Random movie alert:

http://putlocker.is/watch-its-kind-of-a-funny-story-online-free-putlocker.html

Bored? Lonely? Stuck inside due to inclement whether? Don't even worry. Check out this flick, it's one of my all time favourites. Zach Galifinakis (really don't know how to spell that) is hilarious and the kid does an excellent job portraying a typical kid messed up because of mental illness. I certainly can relate to a lot of his feelings and thoughts. Especially the part about the "cycling thing" his mind goes through when he starts thinking about what would happen if he didn't get into that school. I'm sure you guys know all too well about this negative though vortex that anxiety causes us to get ourselves trapped into (or perhaps you don't know about it, in which case, I would definitely read up on it; just literally Google "negative though cycle" and there are hundreds of legit resources for info). Anyhow, sorry if your not into streaming videos online for free (go buy it then, I suppose - It's worth it). I know its somewhat shady but I do it cause I'm a broke student and hey, no one's perfect.

Ps. meeting this Tuesday to make up for missing Sunday?

Pps. Does anyone check this forum anymore?


----------



## bcunnin8

Hello, 

Meeting tomorrow Tuesday Feb. 10, at the usual spot. Anyone is welcome to join. Private message me if you want more details or to exchange numbers (texting is much easier for me to give details about location, etc.)


----------



## Monsteresque

Hey guys, this is how I feel at most of our group meetings, LOL


----------



## bcunnin8

Hahahaha .. Well it was a bit tough to get a word in today.. That was our biggest group yet, and seemed like everyone was in good spirits.. I always found that too, that I had something interesting (or even just something to say) but I would be hesitant to say it for one reason or another.. Just go at your own pace and do what you can handle.. I can attest that it takes a lot of practice, but that's what these meetings are for.. Take it one small step at a time


----------



## bcunnin8

Hello, 

Next meeting is tomorrow, Feb. 17 at 2:00 at the Tim Horton's (681 Princess Street).. Please feel free to join if you have never been, we are usually tucked away in the back. I will be wearing a Queen's hoody to help you identify us, or you can private message me and I will give you my number to text .. 

Brent


----------



## pdiddy

Hi everyone, 

I'm someone living in Kingston who is struggling with Social Anxiety. I would like to join a meeting very soon. Please, pm if one is being organized sometime. Thanks. 

-Pat


----------



## dontjudgemeonthisnameplz

Hi Pdiddy!
Most of us are flexible what days to meet. Currently one of our members is busy with exams however. Is there a certain day that is best for you? We usually meet at two PM whatever days we choose. Same question goes out to anyone who hasn't joined us yet but would like to! =)


----------



## Monsteresque

Nice to meet you.

I have sent you a PM - hope we can all meet up very soon. 



pdiddy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm someone living in Kingston who is struggling with Social Anxiety. I would like to join a meeting very soon. Please, pm if one is being organized sometime. Thanks.
> 
> -Pat


----------



## Nyrak

*Hi*

Hey is anyone still active in this group?


----------



## bcunnin8

Hey there, 
Unfortunately, I've moved to London Ontario so I don't think there is much happening in the way of these meetings anymore! It's a shame, since there really is no other opportunity in the area (at least when I was there). Talk to someone at your nearest CMHA and see if there has been any development in terms of peer lead anxiety groups! If not then maybe start one yourself!! PM me if you think you'd want to do that and I can let you know how to make it happen:smile2:

Brent


----------



## Nyrak

Thanks for the reply Brent, all the best for the season


----------



## Monsteresque

Hey all, sorry for the late reply. My life has been very hectic the last few months so I haven't been very active on this site. If anyone is still interested in any meetups we can begin to arrange something! I am still very much for having more regular meetups. I will be more active henceforth as things have settled down for me and life is good!  Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

